# Music that feels like October?



## HalloweeNut (Mar 2, 2010)

So it looks like this Halloween I may be helping out with a local home haunt in place of working on my own haunt. Part of what I volunteered to do was create a musical soundtrack. The haunt focuses on having a very "October" feel, i.e. lots of jack-o-lanterns, cornstalks, scarecrows, and very traditional/Sleepy Hollow-style imagery. As such, I wanted to create a soundtrack that has that same feeling to it. I already have a few tracks, such as "The Night Beckons" and "Harvest of Deceit" by Midnight Syndicate that I think work nicely, but I need more. If anyone could toss out a few suggestions, I'd appreciate it!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

How about some tracks from the Sleepy Hollow movie soundtrack? You can preview them here:

Amazon.com: Sleepy Hollow: Music from the Motion Picture: [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@410W7VCTC2L


----------



## diggerc (Feb 22, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=mannheim+steamroller+halloween
Mannheim Steamroller does some Halloween work that might work for you.


----------



## HalloweeNut (Mar 2, 2010)

RoxyBlue; I had completely forgotten about the Sleepy Hollow soundtrack - thanks for reminding me! Really good stuff there! I've also added "Gargoyles" by Midnight Syndicate to the list; excellent piece.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

My favorite has always been Sweet Dreams as done By Marilyn Manson.


----------



## asdfcris (Jun 2, 2014)

Definitely check out Dead Man's Bones. It's Ryan Gosling's Halloween themed band and they're actually pretty good and have some creepy-ish songs. Check them out.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

The soundtrack from "Night on Bald Mountain" from Fantasia (1940), as seen on Disney's Halloween Treat, comes to mind.

Night on Bald Mountain
Composed by: Modest Mussorgsky
Performed by: Koninklijke Harmoniekapel Delft
Conducted by: Ton van Grevenbroek
Video: Disney's Fantasia (1940)

Here's the video:
Night on Bald Mountain on Vimeo


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

The Pumpkinland cd's
The main theme from Trick r treat


----------



## Atrium Pool (Jun 18, 2014)

The Ventures - "Scrooge"






Which, ironically, is a Christmas song.


----------

